# S. Carolina Mustard BBQ Sauce



## paul hawk (Sep 5, 2017)

I LOVE mustard BBQ sauce.  I have tried lots of various recipes, but I know the perfect one for me is out there somewhere.

Can you please share your mustard BBQ sauce recipes, or post a source of a recipe to a website you are aware of.

Thanks,

Paul


----------



## Will_Crump (Sep 19, 2018)

https://keviniscooking.com/south-carolina-mustard-bbq-sauce/


----------



## oldsmokerdude (Sep 20, 2018)

*Smoker Dude Carolina Mustard Sauce*
*INGREDIENTS*

1 cup yellow mustard
1/4 cup honey
1/4 cup light brown sugar
1/2 cup apple cider vinegar
1 tablespoon chipotle pepper in adobo, minced
1 tablespoon ketchup
2 teaspoons Worchestershire sauce
1 teaspoon garlic powder
ground black pepper to taste
*INSTRUCTIONS*

Mix all ingredients well.
For best results, refrigerate in an airtight container overnight to allow the flavors to develop.
To serve, warm in a pot over very low heat and use on grilled meats like pulled pork or chicken.

The peppers give it a bit of a different flavor. Whenever I make this the family always takes it home with them leaving none for me :(.

Let me know if you try it and like it.


----------

